# Magnaflow



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just completed my installation of the Magnaflow X-Pipe Exhaust System. The car sounds better than I had expected, especially at wide open throttle. Would have thought Magnalfow would have done a better job polishing the tips. The stock chrome ones look a lot better. Took a little jewelers polish and made them look better. Stock Chrome Tips may find there way back on the car one day soon. Performance seems to have improved, but with only 2600 miles on the odometer, not yet ready to put my foot into yet.
KICKS06
Dallas, Georgia
SEGTOA


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

SWEET...Good job...She is broken in by now. Foot to China A-OK...:cheers


----------



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

2600 miles, come on....I had mf first race at about 700 miles. I drove it easy for the first 500-600 miles, after that...Fun Time!


----------



## 1563 gto (Jun 5, 2007)

Just installed my Magnaflow from Maryland Speed and I should have done this along time ago. Love the performance of the exhaust and the sound. I do agree with the tail pipes. The stock one are better and I agree, they may find there way back on.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Tips*

Get some good metal polish and a dremel tool...McGuairs fine cut would work..used the buffing wheel with the dremel..shines them up a little better..but overall, I do lean towards the stock tips..The more you drive the car, the better it sounds.
No Problems other than that...What did you pay for your system?
KICKS06arty:


----------



## 1563 gto (Jun 5, 2007)

I paid $619.95 from Maryland Speed. Thanks for the advice. I do have some chrome polish, not sure if this will work. I do need to purchase that buffing wheel to clean the interior of the tail pipe.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i love my magnaflows.


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

any clips or vids, all i heard its barely louder if any than stock by some clips on you tube?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

After my Magnaflow install video:

YouTube - Sarge's burnout


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

GTOsarge said:


> After my Magnaflow install video:
> 
> YouTube - Sarge's burnout


that sounds good. is that with stock maniflolds and cats, and stock cam? sounds louder than the others ive heard?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

GOATMAN06 said:


> that sounds good. is that with stock maniflolds and cats, and stock cam? sounds louder than the others ive heard?


 No not stock. See my signature. Also we were in a church parking lot so I didn't keep my foot in it to long.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

2600 miles on it. You can let her rip once in awhile. I purchased mine with 0 miles. Took it very easy till around 2000 miles. After that I would let the RPMs go higher. Really didn't lay into it till it had about 5000 miles.

The Magnaflow sounds sweet. I also have a magnaflow. You can hear mine doing a 1/4 mile simulaion run on a Mustang Dyno in the YOUTUBE site in my signature.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

My flows :cheers

magnaflow sound clip 38 - Putfile.com


you can also check out the flows with cut outs applied

cut outs - Putfile.com


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

EEZ GOAT said:


> My flows :cheers
> 
> magnaflow sound clip 38 - Putfile.com
> 
> ...


Nice videos, Cut-outs make a world of a difference.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn nice video's guys!


----------



## GOATMAN06 (Dec 25, 2008)

just ordered mine cant wait to put it on...


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

GOATMAN06 said:


> just ordered mine cant wait to put it on...


 Awesome.Good choice.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GOATMAN06 said:


> just ordered mine cant wait to put it on...


You'll like it, its alittle on the quiet side but it sounds good when opened up.


----------

